# Canned corned beef hash



## Sowsage (Feb 22, 2022)

Canned corned beef hash ..... Years ago I wouldnt touch this stuff.. Looks like slop..(or dog food).. But a few years ago I baught a can and thought...what the heck I'll give it a try.. Figured out its actually pretty good. Now dont get me wrong its not like a good homemade hash with some leftover corned beef .. But it fills the void and its quick and easy.
For me the key is to get it crispy! I'll share with you the way ive been doing it.

Get a cast iron good and hot with a splash of oil... 
Then grab your can of corned beef hash..( I like to use the big family size can and put it in the fridge the night before.)
Open both ends with a can opener and then push the whole thing out in one big chunk.
  Slice it into 8 rounds then place them in your hot oiled pan... Let them sit and get really really crispy before flipping over.. If you try and do it too soon they will fall apart!

















I like to put an over easy egg on top and some avacado on the side...and don't forget the hot sauce!!







This is a pretty common breakfast around here. Both the boys love it and its a good hearty meal for the start of their day!

Doing the corned beef this way makes for a nice crispy outside and soft inside..nothing fancy by any means but I thought I would share if anyone wantet to try it out!

Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 22, 2022)

OK now you got me thinking about breakfast the next day I'm off! Looks pretty good.
Jim


----------



## Alsta (Feb 22, 2022)

Cooked up that way reminds me of the way I like my scrapple, I'll have to try it one weekend like this


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 22, 2022)

You sure made it look good Travis!!
If the world is ending I will stock up! 
Al


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Feb 22, 2022)

A small can of hash fried crispy with some chedder melted on top and smothered with ketchup is my go to lazy day dinner.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 22, 2022)

You know I'll probably have to try this! I can almost imagine the sound of it coming out of the can lol!  

Ryan


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 22, 2022)

Lonzinomaker said:


> A small can of hash fried crispy with some chedder melted on top and smothered with ketchup is my go to lazy day dinner.


Ive never tried it with cheese! Might have to give that a try next time!


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 22, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> You know I'll probably have to try this! I can almost imagine the sound of it coming out of the can lol!
> 
> Ryan


.. Sounds appetizing right?


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 22, 2022)

Never thought of cutting both the ends off the can and slicing it, I like that idea. Growing up and then when raising our children, canned corned beef hash was a staple mostly because it was cheap. We always just dumped it out into the frying pan, stirred it to brown it, it's got to be crispy. Next time, I'll try your technique...


----------



## normanaj (Feb 22, 2022)

What brand?Some are definitely better than others.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 22, 2022)

Haven't had it in years , but ate a lot of it when I was a kid . My mom made a noodle casserole with it . Really good . I've always liked it . Hormel brand .


----------



## normanaj (Feb 22, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> My mom made a noodle casserole with it . Really good . I've always liked it . Hormel brand .



Same here,Mary Kitchen/Hormel.Armour Star was the other one.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 22, 2022)

normanaj said:


> Same here,Mary Kitchen/Hormel.Armour Star was the other one.


Now that you say that I think she used Armour star .


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 22, 2022)

_SS, I like to do the same with the canned hash, very tasty and an easy breakfast!_


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 22, 2022)

Sowsage said:


> .. Sounds appetizing right?


Not really


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 22, 2022)

Hormel is usually what I find around here.. I have tried some other brands and they were not good at all.


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 22, 2022)

My grandma just loved this stuff for breakfast. She was an excellent country cook but this was a quick go to for her in the mornings often.


----------



## mosparky (Feb 22, 2022)

Never tried slicing it, but the idea of a couple nice runny eggs over the top of a couple crispy patties has my mouth watering


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 22, 2022)

After the army the smell of corned beef hash makes me sick. BUT you have intrigued me because that looks so good lol. Maybe it's just the eggs and avocado


----------



## GATOR240 (Feb 22, 2022)

Looks great! I love the stuff. Hormel is the go to around here.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 22, 2022)

I can see a panic starting...there's gonna be a run on canned, corned beef hash!   

Ryan


----------



## Steve H (Feb 22, 2022)

Looks tasty. I've gone through many a can of this in the field. After a quart of hot sauce on it. It wasn't bad at all! But. Hell. I thought the c-ration spaghetti was a feast after adding a pack of boiled ramen noodles to it. And adding that c- ration cheese spread to it with hot sauce!
Yours look good. I just might grab a can. And relive fond memories.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Feb 22, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> After the army the smell of corned beef hash makes me sick. BUT you have intrigued me because that looks so good lol. Maybe it's just the eggs and avocado


Never had it in the mess hall.

The MRE stuff was nasty though
.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 22, 2022)

bill ace 350 said:


> Never had it in the mess hall.
> 
> The MRE stuff was nasty though
> .


When I first got in we still had field cooks. That didn't last long and was replaced. They used to bring us cambros full of corned beef hash......always cold lol


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 22, 2022)

mosparky said:


> Never tried slicing it, but the idea of a couple nice runny eggs over the top of a couple crispy patties has my mouth watering


To me the crispy pattys are what makes it great.
Im thinking about doing a play on eggs benedict this way.. Probably be pretty good!.


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 22, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> After the army the smell of corned beef hash makes me sick. BUT you have intrigued me because that looks so good lol. Maybe it's just the eggs and avocado


In this case I feel it would be perfectly fine to replace the corned beef hash with a steak...☺


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 22, 2022)

Sowsage said:


> In this case I feel it would be perfectly fine to replace the corned beef hash with a steak...☺


In that case I'd have some.

I grew up in a family where we ate much what they called surplus food, powdered eggs, powdered milk, canned meat.  I will never eat canned meat again in my life.  But, peanut butter, sure will eat that especially with vanilla ice cream.


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 22, 2022)

I like canned and love homemade Corned Beef Hash, and yeah, it's gotta have some crispiness. 
LMAO... I commonly refer to canned CBH as "Dog Food".


----------



## bill ace 350 (Feb 23, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> When I first got in we still had field cooks. That didn't last long and was replaced. They used to bring us cambros full of corned beef hash......always cold lol


we had field cooks too. one cook had a big box where everyone would put parts of MREs they didn't want.

He would take it all and somehow always come up with a tasty stew or soup. great to have on a cold, wet day.


----------



## Bytor (Feb 23, 2022)

I will cook this from time to time, but never thought of cooking it in slice form.  Will have to give it a try on the blackstone.  Always reminds me of Alpo and my dog growing up many decades ago....


----------



## Steve H (Feb 23, 2022)

While on field maneuvers. We had field cooks. Had hot breakfast and dinner. C-rations for lunch most of the time. Since I was the company commander's driver and radio operator. I always got hot, fresh meals. I would eat while they filled up the mermites. Then I would deliver it to the various locations with the first sergeant. Good times.


----------



## Nate52 (Feb 23, 2022)

I think I've got a can of hash kicking around the pantry somewhere. Now its destined for breakfast sandwiches this weekend. Never even thought about it.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 23, 2022)

I like it the wife not so much so when I used to go to hunting camp we had it a lot for breakfast. Remember FL hunting season is a couple months lol. We would start by frying up some onions then add the hash into the frying pan and mix it all up then spread it out covering the entire bottom of the 12" cast iron frying pan and when the bottom got crispy we'd flip it and do the same. Another frying pan was used for the eggs and sausage. The days we didn't have hash we had potatoes


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 24, 2022)

Had dog food and 3 sunny side eggs for breakfast today... Yum!


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 24, 2022)

I can't believe I went to a " Pre snow panic " grocery store to buy canned hash yesterday . LOl . Got in and out just in time . 
Just realized I got 1 corned beef hash , and 2 roast beef hash .


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 24, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> I can't believe I went to a " Pre snow panic " grocery store to buy canned hash yesterday . LOl . Got in and out just in time .
> Just realized I got 1 corned beef hash , and 2 roast beef hash .


Im allways tempted to buy a can of the roast beef hash... Ive never tried it.


----------



## xray (Feb 24, 2022)

Some good looking breakfast hash Travis!

I make the homemade stuff a lot and the canned stuff is few and far between for me. The last time I had it was a few months ago in the hospital cafeteria for breakfast. It was soft and mushy and realized why I don’t eat it often lol!

But I really like your method here and frying it crispy like that, so I’m gonna give it a go. A runny egg on the top really makes it for me. “Dippy” eggs we call it.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 24, 2022)

Sowsage said:


> Im allways tempted to buy a can of the roast beef hash... Ive never tried it.


I've never had it either , but just cooked some up . It's good .


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 24, 2022)

Thank! This method really lets you get a crisp crust on it!


xray said:


> “Dippy” eggs we call it.


Yep.. Same here.. Thats the way the boys like them and they will literally dip anything on their plate in the yolk!


----------



## bill ace 350 (Feb 24, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> I can't believe I went to a " Pre snow panic " grocery store to buy canned hash yesterday . LOl . Got in and out just in time .
> Just realized I got 1 corned beef hash , and 2 roast beef hash .


i prefer the roast beef


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 24, 2022)

bill ace 350 said:


> Never had it in the mess hall.
> 
> The MRE stuff was nasty though
> .




MREs weren't out in my day.
We had all C-rations, and I never personally saw any Corned Beef Hash.
As bad a Rap as C-rats got, I preferred them over what was prepared in Army Mess Halls. My Platoon used to do night raids on the Engineer's storage barn, and every one of us had a couple cases of C's under our cots at our Base Camp Hooch.
I mostly remember:
"Ham with Water Added"
"Beef Steak & Potatoes"
"Beans & Weenies"
These meals were pretty good heated up in a little Wire Stove, over a ball of Blue-Flaming c-4 plastic explosive.
I gotta try some Corned Beef Hash. I can't remember ever having that, at home, or away.

Bear

*On Edit:    OOOOPS---Changed my mind----> I just looked it up---A 7 ounce serving of Corned Beef Hash has 1,000 mg of Sodium, and 350 Calories.
A 14 ounce can (2000 mg of Sodium) would more than likely finish me off!!*


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 24, 2022)

bill ace 350 said:


> we had field cooks too. one cook had a big box where everyone would put parts of MREs they didn't want.
> He would take it all and somehow always come up with a tasty stew or soup. great to have on a cold, wet day.


When I first joined we called that Mogadishu Stew. In my time it evolved to Rat F*** Stew and the box with random MRE contents "The Rat F*** Box." I've been a staff guy for a while now so I'm not sure what the new term is, but I'm sure it's equally flattering. Ironically, I always felt that the MREs tasted better when everything was mixed together and you couldn't really identify any one element. The Corned Beef mixed with Tuna and Noodles, diced 5 finders of death, rice pilaf, tabasco, jalapeno cheese somehow turned into a decent stew of any name. Of course, ranger pudding on pound cake is the perfect desert! 



 Sowsage
, very cool technique for a fun breakfast! My father liked cooking canned Corned Beef for us too, but he'd flatten it like a pancake in a CI with bacon grease so that it had that nice crunch on the outside, definitely key! I have neglected introducing my kids, thank you for reminding me!


----------



## 801driver (Feb 24, 2022)

I have usually fried it with diced onions, sometimes a few peppers out flat also in bacon grease most of the time.  I would suggest trying a little dab of mustard on the side for a different taste also. 

The OP idea of slicing out of the can is really neat, I will have to give that a try also.  Thanks for sharing.  Sometimes even the simple things elude us.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Feb 24, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> When I first joined we called that Mogadishu Stew. In my time it evolved to Rat F*** Stew and the box with random MRE contents "The Rat F*** Box." I've been a staff guy for a while now so I'm not sure what the new term is, but I'm sure it's equally flattering. Ironically, I always felt that the MREs tasted better when everything was mixed together and you couldn't really identify any one element. The Corned Beef mixed with Tuna and Noodles, diced 5 finders of death, rice pilaf, tabasco, jalapeno cheese somehow turned into a decent stew of any name. Of course, ranger pudding on pound cake is the perfect desert!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i would use a 2inch by 2inch square of stale T-Rat pound cake soaked in alcohol for cleaning map overlays as "sterno" to heat up a canteen cup of coffee, coco or soup.


----------



## forktender (Feb 25, 2022)

This is one meal I am happy to say that I can't eat, because it's not Keto friendly.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 25, 2022)

Looks great Travis, my kind of quick meal!  Well done!


----------



## poacherjoe (Feb 25, 2022)

Sowsage said:


> Canned corned beef hash ..... Years ago I wouldnt touch this stuff.. Looks like slop..(or dog food).. But a few years ago I baught a can and thought...what the heck I'll give it a try.. Figured out its actually pretty good. Now dont get me wrong its not like a good homemade hash with some leftover corned beef .. But it fills the void and its quick and easy.
> For me the key is to get it crispy! I'll share with you the way ive been doing it.
> 
> Get a cast iron good and hot with a splash of oil...
> ...


You forgot the fried Hash Browns !!!


----------



## Norwester55 (Feb 25, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> I can't believe I went to a " Pre snow panic " grocery store to buy canned hash yesterday . LOl . Got in and out just in time .
> Just realized I got 1 corned beef hash , and 2 roast beef hash .


I'll eat corned beef hash once in awhile but like the roast beef more, though I don't see it around here very often. The sausage hash (Hormel) is the best of  the three IMO. A Walmart in Salem is the only place that carries it here that I know of, so whenever I run low I go in and buy 10-15+ cans, whatever they have on the shelf. I do get some funny looks from the checker.


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 25, 2022)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Looks great Travis, my kind of quick meal!  Well done!


Thanks Justin !!


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 25, 2022)

Norwester55 said:


> I'll eat corned beef hash once in awhile but like the roast beef more, though I don't see it around here very often. The sausage hash (Hormel) is the best of  the three IMO. A Walmart in Salem is the only place that carries it here that I know of, so whenever I run low I go in and buy 10-15+ cans, whatever they have on the shelf. I do get some funny looks from the checker.


What!??!   Sausage hash!?!!? Never seen it but that sounds like it would be real good!


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 25, 2022)

forktender said:


> This is one meal I am happy to say that I can't eat, because it's not Keto friendly.


It's definitely off the list for keto!! Your gonna have to go with the steak as a replacement as well! Lol!


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 25, 2022)

Norwester55 said:


> like the roast beef more,


I had some the other day . It was good . I need to find , or ask my Mom about the Corn beef hash casserole we had as kids . It's addicting . We always had canned hash for supper .


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 25, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> I need to find , or ask my Mom about the Corn beef hash casserole we had as kids .


If you find out id be intrested in this as well.. Sounds like it would be a good weeknight meal for the boys and I


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 25, 2022)

Sowsage said:


> If you find out id be intrested in this as well.. Sounds like it would be a good weeknight meal for the boys and I


Travis it's awesome , and I had actually forgot about it until you posted this thread . If they eat it like you fixed it , they will go nuts over the casserole . I think I have it figured out , just need to make it to see if that's it . Called Mom today ,,, she wasn't on her best game .


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 25, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Travis it's awesome , and I had actually forgot about it until you posted this thread . If they eat it like you fixed it , they will go nuts over the casserole . I think I have it figured out , just need to make it to see if that's it . Called Mom today ,,, she wasn't on her best game .


Sounds promising...keep me posted please!


----------



## Nate52 (Mar 6, 2022)

Look what you made me do!

I attempted the fridge and slicing trick, but it turns out that Hormel cans are rounded at the bottom, so the can opener didn't work. I had to scoop it out and hand form the patties. It kinda worked out, because they needed to be a little bigger to git the bagels.

I had trouble keeping the patties together, so I'll have to experiment with binders next time. And there will definitely be a next time. They were delicious!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 6, 2022)

Bad influences around here lol!

Ryan


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 6, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Bad influences around here lol!


I haven't had canned hash in 45 years . I've eaten 4 cans since this was posted .


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 6, 2022)

Nate52 said:


> Look what you made me do!
> 
> I attempted the fridge and slicing trick, but it turns out that Hormel cans are rounded at the bottom, so the can opener didn't work. I had to scoop it out and hand form the patties. It kinda worked out, because they needed to be a little bigger to git the bagels.
> 
> ...


Heck yeah that looks tasty!!!
Hormel is what I used... But it was the family size canned.. I'm able to open both ends on that can and the slices are bigger. 
The only thing that holds them together is getting them really crispy....i could see it beeing very difficult to make a sandwich patty... I might have to play around with that as well....maybe mix in an egg??


----------



## Nate52 (Mar 6, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> I haven't had canned hash in 45 years . I've eaten 4 cans since this was posted .


That's ok. Low cholesterol is overrated.


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 6, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> I haven't had canned hash in 45 years . I've eaten 4 cans since this was posted .


Im still looking for the roast beef version... I swear ive seen it but no luck yet finding it yet. I might have to see if i can order some along with the sausage hash


----------



## jackson33778 (Mar 6, 2022)

Sowsage said:


> Canned corned beef hash ..... Years ago I wouldnt touch this stuff.. Looks like slop..(or dog food).. But a few years ago I baught a can and thought...what the heck I'll give it a try.. Figured out its actually pretty good. Now dont get me wrong its not like a good homemade hash with some leftover corned beef .. But it fills the void and its quick and easy.
> For me the key is to get it crispy! I'll share with you the way ive been doing it.
> 
> Get a cast iron good and hot with a splash of oil...
> ...


I smashed it down on a cookie sheet smoked it on my Traeger at 180 then upped the temp then got it crispy so good.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 6, 2022)

Sowsage said:


> Im still looking for the roast beef version..


I might like it better as some one else already said . 
I think I have that other recipe figured out . Gonna do a test run this week and see if that's it .


----------



## ritchierich (Mar 6, 2022)

Sowsage said:


> Im still looking for the roast beef version... I swear ive seen it but no luck yet finding it yet. I might have to see if i can order some along with the sausage hash


Yes yumm!!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 6, 2022)

Since I've never had this...would you find it in the soon to have a heart attack aisle or the dog food section? And I'm being serious...it's now on the grocery list!

Ryan


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 6, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Since I've never had this...would you find it in the soon to have a heart attack aisle or the dog food section? And I'm being serious...it's now on the grocery list!
> 
> Ryan


.. I usually find it with the other canned meats like chicken and tuna.. It right inbetween the heart attack isle and the dog food section so your on the rigbt track!! Lol!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 6, 2022)

Sowsage said:


> Im still looking for the roast beef version...





ritchierich said:


> Yes yumm!!


Haven't even heard of that, but it looks interesting...


----------



## Bytor (Mar 6, 2022)

Aw, for crying out loud, I just bought a can.  

 Sowsage
 , thanks.......


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 6, 2022)

Bytor said:


> Aw, for crying out loud, I just bought a can.
> 
> Sowsage
> , thanks.......


.... This thread is turning into one of those nights when you are trying to go home but your buddy keeps opening the fridge door.... Ok you twisted my arm... I'll have another..lol!


----------



## krooz (May 22, 2022)

I love Mary Kitchen and I refrigerate it as well. Heat a cast iron skillet with a drizzle of avocado oil in a 400 degree oven. Run the can under hot water for a bit. Open the top with the euro type can opener that doesn't leave an edge. Punch the bottom of the can with a pointed can opener to vent and you can shake the hash out. Slice into rounds and bake for 20 minutes. Comes out nice and crispy. Our Sunday morning breakfast -yum.


----------



## bill ace 350 (May 22, 2022)

krooz said:


> I love Mary Kitchen and I refrigerate it as well. Heat a cast iron skillet with a drizzle of avocado oil in a 400 degree oven. Run the can under hot water for a bit. Open the top with the euro type can opener that doesn't leave an edge. Punch the bottom of the can with a pointed can opener to vent and you can shake the hash out. Slice into rounds and bake for 20 minutes. Comes out nice and crispy. Our Sunday morning breakfast -yum.


No need to rush out and get a "euro type" opener. Just cut both ends, remove one lid, push with the other. Slice as it comes out the can, or once the whole thing is out. Works well without heating the can.

Been doing if for years, no issues.


----------

